# Zwei Fragen zu ION Knie Schützern



## Tooobi (30. August 2016)

Hallo,

1. ich möchte mir gerne die ION Knieschütze kaufen, bin mir aber noch nicht sicher welche.

Zwischen folgende möchte ich mich entscheiden.
ION K_Pact
ION K_Lite bzw. ION K_Lite_Zip  

Ich fahre derzeit eher Touren, möchte aber auch Mal in den Bikepark.
Was sind denn die Hauptunterschiede zwischen dem Pact und Lite Knieschützern?
Als Laie würd eich auf Anhieb sagen, die Pact sind etwas schwerer, bieten dafür aber seitlich mehr Schutz.
Der Frontschutz (Kniescheibe) ist glaube ich gleich.

Der Lite ist etwas leichter, hat den praktischen Reisverschluss, dafür aber seitlich am Knie deutlich weniger Schutz.

Trifft das so zu, oder gibt es (noch) andere Unterschiede?

2. Natürlich muss ich die Dinger anziehen, um zu sehen ob diese zu meinem Knie passen.
Ich möchte mir diese aber bestellen und dann nicht die ganze Palette von S - XL auswählen.
Meine Frage ist daher, wie genau messe ich mein Knie ab, damit ich die richtige Größe erhalte?

Vielen Dank!!!


----------



## hans7 (30. August 2016)

Ganz einfach gesagt: der kpact ist ne Stufe höher was den Schutz angeht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sven_Kiel (30. August 2016)

Ich fahr die Ion K_Lite in XL...hab relativ kräftige Beine. Sizechart passt: http://www.ion-products.com/bike/sizechart-gloves-protection/

Fahr überwiegend die Ion K_Lite und sehr gerne auf Trail-Touren bei S1-S2.....für schwierigeres steiniges Gelände/Bikepark habe ich was massiveres von IXS. Da würde ich alternativ auch eher die Pact nehmen...die K-Lite wären mir da zuwenig. Die Ions sind sehr bequem, drücken nicht und sind kaum spürbar. Das beste, was ich bis jetzt an Schonern hatte.


----------



## MadCyborg (31. August 2016)

Ich hatte die Lights mit Zip mal kurz im Laden an. Mein Eindruck: der Reißverschluss ist zwar auf dem Papier praktisch, aber in der Praxis war die Benutzung recht hakelig. Man ist damit sicherlich nicht schneller, als wenn man einfach die Schuhe auszieht.


----------



## Permafrost (31. August 2016)

Hier steht auch noch n bisschen was drin
Über die schoner:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/knieschoner-all-mountain.577061/page-35
Auf der letzten Seite hab ich mal meine gemessenen Maße und die gekaufte Größe reingeschrieben.

Hatte die Zip jetzt erst auf einer Tour an, aber muss sagen man merkt die schnell nicht mehr dass man sie anhat.


----------



## badbandit (31. August 2016)

MadCyborg schrieb:


> Ich hatte die Lights mit Zip mal kurz im Laden an. Mein Eindruck: der Reißverschluss ist zwar auf dem Papier praktisch, aber in der Praxis war die Benutzung recht hakelig. Man ist damit sicherlich nicht schneller, als wenn man einfach die Schuhe auszieht.


das kann ich nach mehrmonatiger nutzung der zip-variante nicht bestätigen. ich liebe die reißverschlüsse, da sie extrem pratisch und kein bisschen fummelig sind. ich sehe keinen grund die lights ohne zip zu nehmen. 

ob die lights für den bikepark ausreichen, muss natürlich jeder für sich selbst entscheiden.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (1. September 2016)

Ich muss zugeben, dass ich die Reissverschlüsse auch etwas fummelig und den Zipper etwas zu klein finde, um ihn schnell "in die Bahn" zu bringen. Das wäre aber auch das einzige Manko des Schoners


----------



## ThereWillBeCake (1. September 2016)

Ich hab die Pact im Einsatz und bin echt zufrieden. Sind schon ziemliche Brummer aber selbst bei den aktuellen Temperaturen im Süden auch bei längeren Touren absolut nicht unangenehm. Und sie bieten gefühlt guten Schutz, vor allem an der Seite. Da hats mich vor kurzem drauf geknallt, glaub das wäre ohne Schoner ziemlich unschön geworden. 
Also zumindest von mir uneingeschränkte Kaufempfehlung für die K_Pact


----------



## recurveman (2. September 2016)

Für die Ion in XL haben meine Oberschenkel 9 cm zuviel Umfang.
Denkt bei den Herstellern von Protektoren niemand an Radfahrer (war früher mal ein guter Sprinter)?
In Bikeparks habe ich noch nie Knieschoner gefunden die ich oben schließen konnte und musste immer ohne fahren


----------



## Knallscharsche (7. September 2016)

Der Standardmountainbiker so könnte man glauben liegt momentan bei 180 mit unter 70KG.

Die ION passen mir Relativ gut. (184; 94KG) ebenfalls Dicke Stampfer da 15 Jahre Volleyball gespielt.

Ich Fahre auch die K_Pact in XL sowie den K_CAP auch in XL. Beide sehr gut nur gefällt mit am K_PACT die Strumpfkonstruktion wesentlich besser wie die offene beim K_CAP. Der CAP sizt bei weitem nicht so gut und muss vernünftig angezogen werden sonst gibts Scheuerstellen.


----------



## slimane- (10. September 2016)

Fahre die K_Lite seit nem halben Jahr und bin absolut begeistert. Halten sehr gut und haben ein angenehmes Tragegefühl, ich habe sie daher auch gern bergauf an. Bin heute wieder eine 60km-Tour gefahren und habe sie nur während der Pausen abgemacht.

Meiner Meinung nach das beste an ION ist dieses antibakterielle Gedöns damit keine Gerüche entstehen können


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SportyBen (7. Oktober 2016)

Meine Zielsetzung sind Schoner, die ich die ganze Tour lang an behalte - ich hasse es, mit Rucksack zu fahren.
Hatte die Zip, die ich sehr unbequem fand - dafür konnte man sie um das Oberrohr hängen.
Aktuell habe ich die K_Pact in M und L. Zuerst trocken daheim probiert - beide schienen zu passen. Auf einer Tour die M probiert und schnell wieder ausgezogen - zu eng. Jetzt kurz mal vor der Haustür die L probiert - auch diese spüre ich unangenehm in der Kniekehle. Jetzt schwanke ich, ob ich zu sensibel/anspruchsvoll bin und mich einfach dran gewöhnen muss, oder ob es für eine komplette Tour doch was bequemeres sein sollte.
Bin 1,92 mit dünne Beinen und laut size Chart zwischen M und L.


----------



## Ptech (8. Oktober 2016)

SportyBen schrieb:


> Meine Zielsetzung sind Schoner, die ich die ganze Tour lang an behalte - ich hasse es, mit Rucksack zu fahren.
> Hatte die Zip, die ich sehr unbequem fand - dafür konnte man sie um das Oberrohr hängen.
> Aktuell habe ich die K_Pact in M und L. Zuerst trocken daheim probiert - beide schienen zu passen. Auf einer Tour die M probiert und schnell wieder ausgezogen - zu eng. Jetzt kurz mal vor der Haustür die L probiert - auch diese spüre ich unangenehm in der Kniekehle. Jetzt schwanke ich, ob ich zu sensibel/anspruchsvoll bin und mich einfach dran gewöhnen muss, oder ob es für eine komplette Tour doch was bequemeres sein sollte.
> Bin 1,92 mit dünne Beinen und laut size Chart zwischen M und L.



Keine Ahnung, ob es "was bequemeres" am Knieschonern als den K_Pact gibt? Ich spüre die nach paar Metern bereits nimmer. Aber klar, grundsätzlich passen müssen sie schon. Und die Teile fallen klein aus. Wo ich beim O`Neal Sinner "M" hatte brauch ich bei K_Pact "L".
Eigentlich werden die Schoner immer bequemer, je länger du unterwegs bist.
Allerdings bin ich tatsächlich nicht sonderlich empfindlich bzgl. Tragekomfort (und ich fahr nahezu immer mit Rucksack ).


----------



## Belchenradler (14. Oktober 2016)

ich fahre als Knieprotektoren Race Face Ambush, ION K_Pact und ION K_Lite (Zip). Die beiden erstgenannten fahre ich ohne Probleme. Den Lite hatte ich mir extra für die warme Jahreszeit zugelegt. Positiv: Er ist spürbar leichter und weniger schwitzig, als die anderen beiden und auch weniger sperrig. Negativ aufgefallen am Lite ist mir, wie bereits oben beschrieben, der etwas hakelige, für mich eher unterdimensionierte Reißverschluss. Auf keinen Fall sollte man unter Spannung, direkt am Knie, versuchen den Reißverschluss zu schliessen. Besser erst tiefer, ohne Spannung am Schienbein schliessen und dann den Schoner hochschieben. Ausserdem hat bei mir die Nahtabsteppung in der Kniekehlenöffnung unangenehm gescheuert.


----------



## SportyBen (14. Oktober 2016)

Danke für das Feedback. Habe sie jetzt in L behalten und bequem sind sie nicht,  aber erträglich. Hoffe,  es wird noch besser. 
Selbst bei den aktuellen Temperaturen finde ich sie noch gut warm. Eventuell hole ich mir für den Sommer noch Bliss minimalist.


----------



## Colonel Hogan (11. November 2016)

SportyBen schrieb:


> Danke für das Feedback. Habe sie jetzt in L behalten und bequem sind sie nicht,  aber erträglich. Hoffe,  es wird noch besser.
> Selbst bei den aktuellen Temperaturen finde ich sie noch gut warm. Eventuell hole ich mir für den Sommer noch Bliss minimalist.


Dann kannste auch ohne fahren. Die bringen mal gar nix und rutschen nervig.


----------



## Deleted 235133 (6. März 2017)

Ich würde mir auch gern die K_lite bestellen. Allerdings bin ich mit den Größen nicht ganz konform. Ich bin grad mal 1,65m. 10 cm über Kniescheibe messe ich 48cm Umfang. Mir hat noch nie jemand gesagt, dass ich fette Beine hab.....Kann doch nicht sein, dass ich als dünner kleiner Zwerg XL brauche oder wie oder wat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaerrit (6. März 2017)

Doch doch, kleine Dicke brauchen XL, frag mich mal  Evtl. zum Vergleich auch mal die K_pact dazu bestellen, ich hatte mir von den Lite die Ellenbogenschoner bestellt gehabt, die passten zwar vom Umfang, deckten aber von Mitte Bizeps bis Handgelenk alles ab


----------



## Deleted 235133 (6. März 2017)

Ok. Damit bin ich offiziell fett


----------



## Timo S. (6. März 2017)

Ghostrider1986 schrieb:


> Ich würde mir auch gern die K_lite bestellen. Allerdings bin ich mit den Größen nicht ganz konform. Ich bin grad mal 1,65m.* 10 cm über Kniescheibe messe ich 48cm Umfang*. Mir hat noch nie jemand gesagt, dass ich fette Beine hab.....Kann doch nicht sein, dass ich als dünner kleiner Zwerg XL brauche oder wie oder wat


Da ist der XL zu groß, hab auch 48 cm Umfang und der K Lite sitzt nicht gut am Oberschenkel, werde nun noch den L bestellen und mal schaun...
Alternativ hat mir dagegen der IXS Flow in XL besser gefallen, ist momentan mein Favorit.


----------



## Colonel Hogan (6. März 2017)

Ghostrider1986 schrieb:


> Ich würde mir auch gern die K_lite bestellen. Allerdings bin ich mit den Größen nicht ganz konform. Ich bin grad mal 1,65m. 10 cm über Kniescheibe messe ich 48cm Umfang. Mir hat noch nie jemand gesagt, dass ich fette Beine hab.....Kann doch nicht sein, dass ich als dünner kleiner Zwerg XL brauche oder wie oder wat


Den K Lite hab ich zurückgeschickt der saß irgendwie mies. 
Hab jetzt den K Pact und der is einsame Spitze. 
Hab dann jetzt für euch auch mal mein Schenkelchen gemessen. 
Hab 53cm un hab Größe L. 
Passt definitiv, sitzt halt stramm aber nicht unangenehm.


----------



## Deleted 235133 (8. März 2017)

schbiker schrieb:


> Den K Lite hab ich zurückgeschickt der saß irgendwie mies.
> Hab jetzt den K Pact und der is einsame Spitze.
> Hab dann jetzt für euch auch mal mein Schenkelchen gemessen.
> Hab 53cm un hab Größe L.
> Passt definitiv, sitzt halt stramm aber nicht unangenehm.



Der ist mir zu klobig. IXS Flow wäre noch ne Alternative. Hab Ion mal angeschrieben. Die haben mir sogar M empfohlen, maximal L


----------



## pfs2222 (24. März 2017)

Ich bin auch am Hadern in Sachen Größe. 39er Waden, 46/47er Oberschenkel - schaut nach XL aus, oder ? XL+ Waden, L/XL Oberschenkel. Würde gerne den K-Lite fahren, der sollte für mich (max. S2 Trails) reichen... die K-Pact sehen schon ganz schön klobig aus.


----------



## CrossX (28. März 2017)

Ich habe heute meine K-lite zip bekommen.  Passform ist leider vom ersten Anprobieren deutlich schlechter als erwartet.  In XL am Oberschenkel immer noch recht eng,  an der Wade dagegen liegt er kaum an.  Verstellen kann man ja auch nicht viel.  Ich habe Bedenken,  dass der Schoner beim Sturz überhaupt am Knie bleibt.  Erste Testfahrt kommt die Tage. Oder sitzen die Ion im stehen generell schlecht?


----------



## Knallscharsche (29. März 2017)

Im stehen fühlen sich die ION (bei mir K_Pact und K_Cap) durchaus etwas lose an, das gibt sich zumindest bei mir sobald man auf dem Rad sitzt.  Der wird sich am Oberschenkel noch etwas weiten.


----------



## pfs2222 (4. April 2017)

Heute ist meine Bestellung gekommen - ION K Lite in L und XL und IXS Flow in L. Der freundliche Berater in der Mail Order hat mir direkt geraten mehrere Größen zu bestellen und was nicht passt zurückzuschicken. Anscheinend habe ich komische Haxn, weder L noch XL vom ION passen. Werfen beide Falten an unterschiedlichen Stellen, und fühlen sich einfach nicht "richtig" an. Dann ohne ganz große Erwartungen noch den IXS übergestülpt - passen wie angegossen, machen jede Bewegung mit, keine Falten. Fazit - ohne Probieren ein reines Glücksspiel.


----------



## CrossX (4. April 2017)

Heute die erste Tour mit den K-lite Zip.  Meine Bedenken zur Passform haben sich total erübrigt. Im stehen glaubt man wirklich,  die passen überhaupt nicht.  Beim fahren mit gebeugten Knie sitzen sie aber 1a. Rutscht nicht,  drückt nicht.  Bin sehr zufrieden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dersteini (15. April 2017)

Also mein Fazit nach einem Jahr ION K-Lite Zip: Reisveschluss ne tolle sache, bequem sind sie auch, aber die Schutzwirkung und die haltbarkeit ist eher mangelhaft.
Ich trage die schoner mehrmals die Woche auf fast jeder Tour und als erstes ist der Protektor gebrochen (ohne Sturz), mittlerweile hält der Schoner nicht mehr richtig und rutscht und beim letzten Sturz hat er sich mal eben bis zum Fuß runter geschoben... 
Allerdings, der Reisverschluss hält!


----------

